# porch repair



## sbrown880 (May 8, 2004)

Are there any forums or books that explain the step by step process of porch repair. i.e. getting the angle by which to cut the roof supports. thank you.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Actually you are asking 2 different questions. If you specifically are interested in angles of framing, purchase a book on framing and another on advanced framing. As far as books on repairing porches, fine home building has a book about decks that the first half is mostly about porches.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought a book at HD called 'Sheds and gazebos' for my son, the musician. He wants me to build him a shed, I gave him the book and told him to design it and I would help HIM him build it.
It's pretty good, covers compound angles and even hurricane tiedowns.


----------

